
NYC tech startup Clarifai raises $30M to unlock AI for every developer - shirleysaurus
http://blog.clarifai.com/announcing-30-million-reasons-to-be-thankful/#.WA9oNuErIW8
======
nabucodonosor
Congratulations! I'm a Clarifai user and have been very happy with their
service, API (both Python and Go), and their supports. They recently added
customized training feature which I use to train my own model. Keep it up!!!

------
mulanchica13
Great software idea! Customization to your needs~

